# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Voxos Bone Conduction Smartglasses, London, England

## Maja Köberl

voxos.co

youtube.com/@voxossmartglasses5052

facebook.com/voxossmartglasses

twitter.com/voxosofficial

linkedin.com/company/voxos-smartglasses

instagram.com/voxossmartglasses

Co-founder and CEO - Sanjay Daswani

Co-founder - Maja Köberl

"Voxos: Bone Conduction Smart Glasses" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Voxos

Published on Apr 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Voxos Smartglasses

Published on Mar 8, 2019

----------

